# Topics > Arts > Music >  Shimon, robotic marimba player, Georgia Tech Center for Music Technology, Georgia Institute of Technology, Atlanta, Georgia, USA

## Airicist

Georgia Tech Center for Music Technology

Website - shimonrobot.com

facebook.com/ShimonRobot

twitter.com/shimonrobot

instagram.com/shimontherobot

Artist - Mason Bretan

----------


## Airicist

Human-Robot Jazz Improvisation (Full Performance) 

Uploaded on Apr 22, 2009




> The stage debut of Shimon, the robotic marimba player. Also, the world first human-robot rendition of Duke Jordan's "Jordu", for human piano and robot marimba.
> 
> Programmed and performed by:
> Guy Hoffman

----------


## Airicist

ZOOZbeat and Improvising Robot 'Shimon' Jammin' 

Uploaded on Dec 9, 2009




> ZOOZbeat Founder and Chief Technology Officer Dr. Gil Weinberg will jam live from SIGGRAPH Asia 2009 emerging technologies conference in Yokohama, Japan December 16-19, 2009 with Shimon; a perceptual and improvisational autonomous robotic marimba player he created at Georgia Tech Center for Music Technology.
> 
> At SIGGRAPH Asia 2009, musicians and non-musicians will also be ZOOZin' it with Shimon.

----------


## Airicist

Shimon - Georgia Tech Improvising Robot - US Science & Engineering Festival 

Uploaded on May 3, 2011

----------


## Airicist

N-400: Shimon highlights 

Published on Apr 29, 2012




> A compilation highlighting Shimon, the robotic marimba improvisor, interacting with conductor Andrea Brown and the Georgia Tech Orchestra playing N-400 by Gil Weinberg. Shimon programing: Yoantan Sasson, Sisi Sun and Yanlin Chen

----------


## Airicist

Published on Oct 27, 2014




> Some highlights showcasing different functionalities for the Shimon robot

----------


## Airicist

Jazz With Robots: The Dance of Jupiter & Venus 

Published on Apr 23, 2015




> At the College’s 24th Annual Awards Ceremony, held April 21, 2015, attendees were treated to a musical performance only possible at Georgia Tech. Shimon, the robotic improvisational jazz musician created by Gil Weinberg of Georgia Tech’s Center for Music Technology, accompanied three graduate students in the performance of “The Dance of Jupiter and Venus.” Shimon’s fellow bandmates included Mason Bretan, a Ph.D. student in music technology, and Deepak Gopinath and Takahikio Tsuchiya, both M.S. students in music technology.

----------


## Airicist

Published on May 30, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Shimon robot and friends demo reel

Published on Aug 10, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Shimon Robot and Friends in Istanbul

Published on Apr 19, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Google music 2

Published on May 30, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Shimon In Flux

Published on Dec 14, 2016




> Shimon listens and responds to In Flux. Triggers from drums and pitch detection from guitar drive Shimon's improvisation.

----------


## Airicist

Deep Shimon

Published on May 3, 2017




> The robot Shimon composes and performs his first deep learning driven piece. A recurrent deep neural network is trained on a large database of classical and jazz music. Based on learned semantic relationships between musical units in this dataset, Shimon generates and performs a new musical piece.
> 
> Developed by Mason Bretan, tHE Robotic Musicianship Group, Georgia Tech Center for Music Technology

----------


## Airicist

AI Song - Shimon Robot at the Atlanta Science Festival

Published on Mar 14, 2018




> A sneak peek of Zachary Robert Kondak's new song, as part of our new rock-opera composed and performed by both human, robots and cyborgs. Zach may be onto something here. With Shimon Robot, Richard Savery and Jason Barnes. Performed at the Ferst Center Presents as part of Atlanta Science Festival

----------


## adi898

My friend has got an awesome blog for acoustic guitar lover with the latest techs and training classes. 
Check out masterguitarguide.com/blog/how-to-choose-an-acoustic-guitar-pickup.

----------


## Airicist

Shimon sings

Feb 24, 2020




> Shimon the Robot has been reborn as a singer song writer.

----------


## Airicist

Into your mind by Shimon the robot

Feb 24, 2020




> A first single from the upcoming album "Shimon Sings," scheduled to be released 4/10/2020.

----------


## Airicist

Shimon: singer and songwriter

Feb 26, 2020




> Shimon, the marimba playing robot, has added a new skill to his musical repertoire: singing and songwriting. Dr. Gil Weinberg and his team of Ph. D. students have reconfigured Shimon to use deep learning and artificial intelligence to write his own lyrics and collaborate with human musicians to create completely original compositions.

----------


## Airicist

Shimon: singer, songwriter robot

Mar 12, 2020




> Shimon, the marimba-playing robot, has learned some new skills: He sings, he dances a little, he writes lyrics, he can even compose some melodies. Now he’s taking them on the road in a concert tour to support a new album — just like any other musician. The new album will have eight to 10 songs Shimon wrote with his creator, Georgia Tech Professor Gil Weinberg. It will drop on Spotify later this spring. “Shimon has been reborn as a singer-songwriter,” Weinberg said. “Now we collaborate between humans and robots to make songs together.”
> 
> Weinberg will start with a theme — say, space — and Shimon will write lyrics around the theme. Weinberg puts them together and composes melodies to fit them. Shimon can also generate some melodies for Weinberg to use as he puts together a song. Then, with a band of human musicians, Shimon will play the songs and sing. “I always wanted to write songs, but I just can’t write lyrics. I'm a jazz player,” Weinberg said. “This is the first time that I actually wrote a song, because I had inspiration: I had Shimon writing lyrics for me.”
> 
> Weinberg and his students have trained Shimon on datasets of 50,000 lyrics from jazz, prog rock, and hip-hop. Then Shimon uses deep learning, a class of machine learning algorithms, to generate his own words. “There are lots of systems that use deep learning, but lyrics are different,” said Richard Savery, a third-year Ph.D. student who has been working with Shimon over the past year on his songwriting. “The way semantic meaning moves through lyrics is different. Also, rhyme and rhythm are obviously super important for lyrics, but that isn't as present in other text generators. So, we use deep learning to generate lyrics, but it's also combined with semantic knowledge.”
> 
> Savery offered this example of how it might work: “You'll get a word like ‘storm,’ and then it'll generate a whole bunch of related words, like ‘rain.’ It creates a loop of generating lots of material, deciding what's good, and then generating more based on that.” When Shimon sings these songs, he really does sing, with a unique voice created by collaborators at Pompeu Fabra University in Barcelona. They used machine learning to develop the voice and trained it on hundreds of songs.
> 
> Along with his new skills — all developed in Weinberg’s lab — Shimon has some new hardware, too, that changes how he plays and moves on stage. To be clear, he’s still mostly stationary, but he has a mouth, new eyebrows, and new head movements designed to help convey emotion and interact with his bandmates. He also has new “hands,” that have totally changed how he plays the marimba.
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Earth to see by Shimon the robot

Apr 23, 2020




> Shimon the Robot's Performance at the Fox Theatre in Atlanta Georgia

----------


## Airicist

Gospel in Space by Shimon the Robot

Apr 23, 2020




> Robotic singer song write Shimon wrote the lyrics for this song based on the theme of "space and time." Playing marimba, Shimon improvises in responds to the musical motifs composed by humans.

----------


## Airicist

Article "This Robot Can Rap—Really"
Deep-learning robot Shimon writes and rhymes in real time

by Shi En Kim
December 4, 2020

----------

